# Opinions On Gambling When To Winterize



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking for some opinions. If I am trying to squeeze in a trip or two more, and get caught up with a freeze, will I damage an empty but unwinterized trailer. Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Where are you located? i.e. how cold might it get?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We take a number of trips this time of year, we've already had freezing temps here at home. Last night I dumped all the tanks and blew out the lines with air. I suck a very small amount of RV anti-freeze into the water pump and a bit down each P trap. Doesn't take all that long either. I'll do that after each of our trips, total time is about 20 minutes. Then after our Thanksgiving trip I'll add some winterization chemicals to the tanks, damp-rid, etc. and be good to go. To me its not worth the risk not to do some level of winterization.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KargorooWiech said:


> Looking for some opinions. If I am trying to squeeze in a trip or two more, and get caught up with a freeze, will I damage an empty but unwinterized trailer. Thanks


Where are you?

We fed her the Pink Stuff just after Columbus Day last year...and could have been camping well into January. We're in Southern NH and have decided to gamble a bit this year...I just can't accept that the 2007 season is over. Winterizing is quick & easy tho' so, _IF_ it freezes and stays frozen then we can get out there in the late evening and do our thing. Still may not stop us from taking her out for some dry camping, tho'....as long as the roads are clear.

This is only our 2nd winter but the experts here say that a 'freeze" isn't a problem as long as the "freeze" has a chance to thaw during the day. Once it gets cold enough for the world to stay frozen...then we have no choice...either winterize or replace the pipes


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Early this year after we De-winterized, we had some unseasonably cold nights. We just turned the heat on to like 50 degrees just to take the chill out and it worked. You could do the same. Uses a little bit of propane but better than going through the process of winterizing more than once.


----------



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Where are you located? i.e. how cold might it get?


Annapolis, Maryland... It will get cold enough


----------

